# محدش يعرف المحبة راحت فين ؟؟



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

هو ليه مبقاش فى حد  بيستحمل  حد
ليه كله بقى يتخانق مع كله ؟؟
فالشارع كله بيتخانق 
على النت كله بيتخانق 
بينى وبين نفسى بتخانق مع نفسى :new6:
يا ترى دا سببه ايه ؟؟
 البعد عن ربنا ؟
قله شغل والحالة وحشة ؟
الظروف والخوف من اللى بيحصل؟
طيب هو ليه الرهبان مش بيتخنقو مع بعض ؟
او الاباء فالكنيسة ؟
وليه فى ناس متعرفش بعض غير من ورا الشاشة وبرضو بيحبو بعض ومش بيتخانقو ؟
اكيد فى سبب:thnk0001:
هو انتو  ليه كدا مع بعض ومع غيركم ؟
ياريت حد يقولى  هو ليه بقينا بنشد فكلامنا ومبقيناش نحب بعض ؟
ومبقناش نستحمل الهوا اللى جاى من طرف اللى قدامنا 
لو شوفنا الكلامات دى اكيد هتفرق معانا كتيررر
[Q-BIBLE]

ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او 
صنجا يرن. 2 وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم وان كان لي كل الايمان 
حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا. 3 وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي 
حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا. 4 المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا 
تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8 
المحبة لا تسقط ابدا

[/Q-BIBLE]
شكر لmoky 
هى اللى اديتنى فكرة الموضوع​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع حلو اوى باامانة ياجون
بس فين اسمى واسم اللمضة مريم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى باامانة ياجون​
> 
> بس فين اسمى واسم اللمضة مريم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



الموضوع اللى جا ى حاضر من عنيااا​:a63::a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوعك حلو يا جون 
الاسئلة دى كتير مننا بيسألها* *ومش عارفين اجابتها   *
*بس الاكيد بعدنا عن ربنا وعن وصايا الكتاب المقدس 
اللى بتقول احبوا بعضكم بعضا
والمحبة تحتمل كل شىء 
بعدنا عن ربنا هو السبب فى كل ده *
​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

راحت تصيف يمكن ولسه مجتش 

 

اعتقد قولت راى بالسابق 

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هو ليه مبقاش فى حد  بيستحمل  حد
> *نفس السؤال بسئله لنفسي كتيييييير اووووووي​*
> 
> ليه كله بقى يتخانق مع كله ؟؟
> ...



*موضوع اكثر من كلمة رائع 
انا اسفة اني طولت 
بس قبل ماكون حطيت الرد ده 
كنت محتاجة اوجه كل كلمة انا كتبتها لنفسي اولا 

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك 
و يملى قلبك بمحبته العظيمة 
و يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

مضوع جميل وفكرته تجنن
تسلم انت وموكي ولارا ومريم كمان عشان مش يزعلوا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





واكيد ليا عودة
​


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

*كلام واقعى ومعاش واسئلة بتفرض نفسها ومهم اننا نلاقى اجوبة عليها*
*عاوزة الاول اقول حاجه مهمة جدا وبعدها هحاول اعلق على اسئلتك يا جون على حسب استبعابى ووجهة نظرى*

*اولا لازم نفرق بين الكراهية وعدم المحبة وبين الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر والخلاف بين الناس*
*ممكن طول الوقت اتخانق مع اختى فى البيت وابقا انا وهى زى ناقر ونقير دا مش معناه انه مفيش محبة واننا كارهين بعض خالص بالعكس*
*لما اختلف مع شخص وميعجبنيش تصرفاته دى حاجه وانى اكرهه واشيله جوايا عدم محبة واتمناله الشر حاجه تانية خالص*

بتقول ليه بنتخانق فى النت فى الشارع فى البيت حتى مع نفسنا
دى بتكون راجعة لنفسية الاشخاص الجو والحياة من حولينا متوترة عاوزة اقولك
انه فى ناس كتير جدا متأثرين 
مش سهل انك تاعد اودام التى فى تلاقى شهدا تفتح موقع اخبارى تلاقى كوارث تقرا دراسات عن مستقبل البلد تلاقى مصايب منتظرانا .. طبعا ايمانا بربنا وبمشيئته موجود لكن احنا بشر بنتأثر اكيد
اسبابه كل اللى قولته ساعات البعد عن ربنا بيخلينا مش عارفين نسيطر على انفعالتنا قربنا من ربنا بتجعل مننا اشخاص سمائيين اكتر من اننا ارضيين معندناش حقد مفيش انتقام لكن ده ملوش علاقه خالص بالاختلاف فى وجهات النظر زى ماقولت فى الاول
علفكرة ياجون الاباء الكهنة فى الكنيسة كمان بيختلفوا وبتحصل بينهم خلافات 
يمكن بتكون بعيدة عن اعين الشعب واحنا مبنعرفهاش الا لو اتسربت عن طريق بعض الخدام لكن اكيد فى خلافات وفى ضغوط وفى مشاكل لاننا كلنا بشر وقولنا البشر بيتأثر اكيد والا نكون جماد ؟!!
الرهبان دى بصراحة مفتيش فيها  .. لكن الرهبان انا بعتبر انهم عايشين فى عالم تانى ولا فى الارض بتاعتنا دى  ولسه مطلعوش السما عالم معزول عن المشاكل والحياة والسياسة والاقتصاد
احنا بنحب بعض ولو محبناش بعض دى تبقا كارثه ومننفعش نبقا ولاد المسيح
لكن احنا عايشيين فى توقيت صعب وعالم اصعب احيانا الانسان بينفعل وبيعبر عن انفعاله بشكل اوفر شوية لكن بعيد تماما عن فكرة الكراهية والانتقام
دا على ولاد المسيح انما عن العالم فسيب اولاد العالم للعالم من زمان والعالم فيه كراهية وصراعات وانتقام وحروب مجدش جديد

ميرسى موضوعك حلو واسفة على الاطالة

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا بسمع عنها من ابونا في الكنيسه
بس بصراحه مش عارفه هي موجوده فين الظبط


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب هو ليه الرهبان مش بيتخنقو مع بعض ؟
> او الاباء فالكنيسة ؟​



*مين اللى أكدلك الكلام دا ؟؟

:smil12:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أغسطس 2013)

المحبة لا تسكن فى القلوب الخربة
المحبة تسكن فى القلوب المؤمنة التى تخاف من الرب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> الموضوع اللى جا ى حاضر من عنيااا​:a63::a63:​



لا مش هصدقك تانى خالص مالص بالص :ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه موجوده منذ بذل الرب ذاته لأجلنا بمحبته لينا
لكن
الناس اللى وحشه وبعيده عن محبه ربنا فعلا
أنا بسأل عن  والده زوجه صديق لى عمله عمليه وسؤالى متأخر لأنى لم أعرف 
ألا ساعه الأتصال . بدل ما تشكرنى بهدلتنى لظنها أنى كنت أعرف ولم أتصل بوقتها
الناس لا تتحمل بعض خالص 
لو ربنا موجود فى حياتهم ....... هيتغيروا بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2013)

_*شكرأ كتير على ردودكم وليا عودة للرد بالتفاصيل *_
_*علشان فى ناس محتاج اتناقش معاهم بكل محبة *_
_*وربنا يباركنا كلنا*_ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه .. موجوده .. لكن إحنا بندور عليها فى غيرنا الأول ..  
دور على المحبه جواك و كلنا عرفين مصدرها .. لما تلاقيها جواك ... هتقدر تلاقيها عند الناس التأنيا . 
أشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوعك حلو يا جون *
> 
> *الاسئلة دى كتير مننا بيسألها* *ومش عارفين اجابتها   *
> *بس الاكيد بعدنا عن ربنا وعن وصايا الكتاب المقدس *
> ...


_*اكيد دا سبب*_
_*ربنا يباركنا كلنا ونرجع تانى ليه *_​_​*​


soso a قال:



راحت تصيف يمكن ولسه مجتش 
طيب لما تيجى ابقى قوليلى 

 ​ 
اعتقد قولت راى بالسابق ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسى لمروريك وكنا محتاجين راى حضرتيك  هنا كمان ​ 

*​_​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من كلمة رائع *​*انا اسفة اني طولت *
> *بس قبل ماكون حطيت الرد ده *
> *كنت محتاجة اوجه كل كلمة انا كتبتها لنفسي اولا *​
> *ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك *
> ...


*ههههههه *
*رديك دا موضوع تانى احلى من موضوعى ميت مرة بجد *
*مرسى كتير انا نفسى انسيبلك الموضوع *
*اه صدقينى *
*ربنا يفرح قلبيك بجد :t33:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع طبعا قلت رائي فيه قبل كدا وعجبني جدااااااااااااطبعااا

لكن بجد المحبه موجوده في حياتنا وبكثره كمان
لكن في مشكله  اللي غطي عليها شويه تراب
التراب مثلا ذي الحقد والغيره الانانيه وحب الظهور وشويه حاجات ذي كدا
 (بس مش الكرهه)
 انا بتكلم هنا عن المسحيين فقط
و لازم ننفض التراب اللي اتراكم دا 
لان المحبه هتصدي من التراب وممكن من كتر التراب عليها
هنجي ندور عليها ومش هنلاقيها لانها هتكون تاهت مننا 

والتراب هننفضه بدخول ربنا يسوع المسيح القلب ^_^




​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *كلام واقعى ومعاش واسئلة بتفرض نفسها ومهم اننا نلاقى اجوبة عليها*
> *عاوزة الاول اقول حاجه مهمة جدا وبعدها هحاول اعلق على اسئلتك يا جون على حسب استبعابى ووجهة نظرى*
> 
> *اولا لازم نفرق بين الكراهية وعدم المحبة وبين الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر والخلاف بين الناس*
> ...


مع حضرتيك بس انا سمعت واعظة لابونابولس جورج 
بتقول انى لازم احب لقريبى اكتر ماحب لنفسى يعنى افضل قريبى على نفسى 
فهى الفكرة كلها كدا 
انى ليه مسمعش من قريبى يكون بينا حوار هادى 
 دل علينا كاولاد لمسيح هى دى الفكرة 
ونورتى الموضوع بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا بسمع عنها من ابونا في الكنيسه
> بس بصراحه مش عارفه هي موجوده فين الظبط


موجودة فالكنيسة 
احلى حاجة عجبتنى الكام يوم اللى فاتو انهم قالو لو حرقتو كل كنايس مصر هتلاقو فقلب كل واحد فينا كنيسة 
والمحبه اكيد مش هتخرج من الكنيسه
ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟
نورتى يا تاسونى :t33:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين اللى أكدلك الكلام دا ؟؟*​
> 
> *:smil12:*​


صدقينى  لو فى   واحد  بيروح  كنيسة واديرة هيرد عليكى افضل منى :t33:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> المحبة لا تسكن فى القلوب الخربة
> المحبة تسكن فى القلوب المؤمنة التى تخاف من الرب


لخصت الكلام كله 
فالكلمتين دول
نورت حبيب يسوع :t33:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا مش هصدقك تانى خالص مالص بالص :ranting::ranting:​


 احسن :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> المحبه موجوده منذ بذل الرب ذاته لأجلنا بمحبته لينا
> لكن
> الناس اللى وحشه وبعيده عن محبه ربنا فعلا
> أنا بسأل عن  والده زوجه صديق لى عمله عمليه وسؤالى متأخر لأنى لم أعرف
> ...


ههههههههههه
صح جدآ 
بس دا عشم يا استاذنا 
ربنا يديم المحبه مبين الجميع 
نورت استاذنا 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المحبه .. موجوده .. لكن إحنا بندور عليها فى غيرنا الأول ..
> دور على المحبه جواك و كلنا عرفين مصدرها .. لما تلاقيها جواك ... هتقدر تلاقيها عند الناس التأنيا .
> أشكرك على الموضوع


* صح حل تانى حلو اوى *
*نورتى يا حبوووووو*
*وبجد لو عملنا كدا هنكون فرحانين اكتر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الموضوع طبعا قلت رائي فيه قبل كدا وعجبني جدااااااااااااطبعااا​
> 
> لكن بجد المحبه موجوده في حياتنا وبكثره كمان
> لكن في مشكله  اللي غطي عليها شويه تراب
> ...


شكرآ يابنت الكنيسة 
وياريت  نرجع تانى :t33::t33:​


----------



## soso a (24 أغسطس 2013)

المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا  تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8 
المحبة لا تسقط ابدا

===========================

عدم وجود المحبه فى قلوبنا هى سببها ان بنحب الاخر من عطفاتنا مش مقتبسه من الذى احبنا بجد 

المحبه الحقيقيه اللى قوتها ماخوذه من ربنا 

لفظ غريب هى المحبه ليه  قوه ؟؟ ايوه قوتها بتحرق اى كراهيه وبغضه فى قلب اللى قدامك 
هى محبه مقدمه وليس لها هدف غير العطاء والبذل 
محبه غير مشروطه 
ومكافئتها الوحيده سعدتك فى العطاااااااء 
لو عرفنا نقدم المحبه صح للى حوالينا هتلاقى المحبه على طول حواليك 

لانك هتبقى عامل زى الفلاح اللى بيرمى بذور المحبه فى قلوب اللى حواليه 
فتفتح عينك يوم تلاقيها شجر كبير فى قلوبهم وثمرتها هى فرحتك وسعاتك 

وفعلا لازم ندور على المحبه جوانا لانها لو جوانا هنعيش احنا جواها 

تم الرد  




​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه من أكبر المشروعات اللى لو اتنفذت
 يتخرب بيت الشيطان ورزقه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

*المحـــــبة لا تسقـــط ابدا ...

المحبــــــة تتأني وتـــرفق..

*






الله محبة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

إذا الـمـحــــبة اومــــتــ الـيـكـمــ ، فاتبعــــوها

إذا ضــمّتكمــ بجـــناحـــيها، فأطــيعوها
إذا الــمــحـــبة خــاطــبتكم ، فـصـــدّقــوهـا
المــحــــبة ... تـضــمــكــم الــى قـلـبـــها كأغــــمار حِـــنطة
المـــحـــبة ... عـــــلى بيادرها تدرســــكمــ لتُــظهر عُـريــكمــ
المـــحـــبة ... تطـحـنكـمــ فـتجعلكــمــ 
كالثلـــــــج انــــقيـــاء
المـــحـــبة ... لا تُـــعطــــــي إلا ذاتـــــــــها
المـــحـــبة ... لا تأخــــــذ إلا مــــــنــ ذاتــــــــها
لا تـــملكُــ المـــحـــبة شـــيئاً، ولا تــــريد ان احـــدٌ يـــملكها
لأن المـــحـــبة مــــكتفيــــة بالمــــحــــبة♦​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> صدقينى  لو فى   واحد  بيروح  كنيسة واديرة هيرد عليكى افضل منى :t33:​


*
ليه يعنى ؟؟؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا شنودة الثالث و أبونا متى المسكين ؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا كيرلس السادس و البابا شنودة الثالث ؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا كيرلس السادس و بعض الرهبان ؟

و على إيه دا الرسل نفسهم إختلفوا مع بعض



[Q-BIBLE]11. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا أَتَى بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ قَاوَمْتُهُ مُواجَهَةً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَلُوماً.
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Galatians/2




و لو حدث و إننا تعاتبنا بعض الشىء فهذا لا يعنى وجود الكراهية أو عدم المحبة


بالعكس هذا يدل على المحبة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ومن قال لك إن الرهبان والقساوسة لا يتشاجرون مع بعضهم البعض ......؟؟؟ ذلك واقع موجود .... لأننا فى زمن ردئ ..... العبادة صارت شكليه .... أى مجرد مظاهر .... ومجرد كلمات فى الأفواه ...... لم نعد نحب الرب ...... بل نحب عطاياه ونلتمسها .......  *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومن قال لك إن الرهبان والقساوسة لا يتشاجرون مع بعضهم البعض ......؟؟؟ ذلك واقع موجود .... لأننا فى زمن ردئ ..... العبادة صارت شكليه .... أى مجرد مظاهر .... ومجرد كلمات فى الأفواه ...... لم نعد نحب الرب ...... بل نحب عطاياه ونلتمسها .......  *


*على شويه هتقوله روح إحضر فيلم أبونا ميخائيل البحيرى
هههههههههههه
منور أستاذى الغالى
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*

+إيرينى+ قال:




ليه يعنى ؟؟؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا شنودة الثالث و أبونا متى المسكين ؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا كيرلس السادس و البابا شنودة الثالث ؟

ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا كيرلس السادس و بعض الرهبان ؟

و على إيه دا الرسل نفسهم إختلفوا مع بعض



[Q-BIBLE]11. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا أَتَى بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ قَاوَمْتُهُ مُواجَهَةً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَلُوماً.
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Galatians/2




و لو حدث و إننا تعاتبنا بعض الشىء فهذا لا يعنى وجود الكراهية أو عدم المحبة


بالعكس هذا يدل على المحبة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال ان العتاب فيه كراهية 
ما اكيد بتحصل خلافات و بتحصل مشاكل المشكلة بقى 
ان على حسب كمية المحبة اللي موجودة ف قلب الانسان بيكون العتاب 
بمعنى 
لو انا بعاتب حد بحبه اووووووووي هيبقى عتابي فيه نوع من الخوف عليه
من كلمة جارحة من اني اوجعه او اضايقه 
العتاب بمحبة غير العتاب لما تغيب المحبة عن العيون يا ايرني

يعني لو حصلت مشكلة بين اباء رهبان تفتكري العتاب بتاعهم هيكون اذاي؟؟

يعني انا لما اجي اعاتب حد بحبه 
غير لما اتخانق مع حد ف الشارع وهو ده الفرق 

ابونا يسطس الانطوني
الراجل سواق القطر 
اخده وجره من هدومه و هزقه قدام الناس
و ماردش عليه ب ولا كلمة
كان عارف ان محبته هي اللي هتغلب وان بمحبته ربنا هيجيبله حقه 
و بالفعل ربنا جابله حقه وزيادة 

جونا كان بيتكلم على ان ليه حتى ف عتابنا بقينا بنتخانق مش بنتعاتب
مش طايقين دبان وشنا 
و ان لو جوانا المحبة اللي عند الرهبان 
ماكناش هنجرح بعض ذي دلوقتي 
لان فعلا المحبة غابت عننا 

لكن بالتأكيد كل انسان بيقع تحت ظرف المشاكل 

و الضغط 
بس الفرق بدرجات المحبة 
واذاي يكون  العتاب والمحبة بتفضل موجودة قدامنا ولا بتغيب عننا ف اللحظات دي 


​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> المحبه من أكبر المشروعات اللى لو اتنفذت​
> يتخرب بيت الشيطان ورزقه​


*ههههههه *
*واحنا عمالين نعمر نعمر* 
مرسى على مرورك​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا  تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8 ​
> المحبة لا تسقط ابدا​
> ===========================​
> عدم وجود المحبه فى قلوبنا هى سببها ان بنحب الاخر من عطفاتنا مش مقتبسه من الذى احبنا بجد ​
> ...


مرسى كتير على الرد 
بس ليه منعرفش ؟؟​ 
فكرت الموضوع كله  ليه بقينا بنحول خلفنا لاختلاف ؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *المحـــــبة لا تسقـــط ابدا ...*​
> 
> 
> *المحبــــــة تتأني وتـــرفق..*​
> ...



حلو الرد اللى من الكتاب​نورتى ​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> إذا الـمـحــــبة اومــــتــ الـيـكـمــ ، فاتبعــــوها​
> 
> إذا ضــمّتكمــ بجـــناحـــيها، فأطــيعوها
> إذا الــمــحـــبة خــاطــبتكم ، فـصـــدّقــوهـا
> ...


​
_*الله ينور*_ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *علشان انا مبروحش كنايس :closedeye*
> ​*ألم يحدث خلاف بين البابا شنودة الثالث و أبونا متى المسكين ؟*
> 
> ...


ياريت صدقينى 
مرسى لرديك​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومن قال لك إن الرهبان والقساوسة لا يتشاجرون مع بعضهم البعض ......؟؟؟ ذلك واقع موجود .... لأننا فى زمن ردئ ..... العبادة صارت شكليه .... أى مجرد مظاهر .... ومجرد كلمات فى الأفواه ...... لم نعد نحب الرب ...... بل نحب عطاياه ونلتمسها .......  *


 مين قال كدا ؟؟
اكيد فى قلوب مليانه بالمحبة  
فى اى مكان واى زمان فيه الحلو وفيه الوحش 
ليه نبص على الوحش بس ومنحاولش نبين  الحلو ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مرسى كتير على الرد
> بس ليه منعرفش ؟؟​
> فكرت الموضوع كله  ليه بقينا بنحول خلفنا لاختلاف ؟؟
> 
> ومي هيبقى جوا مين فالاخر​



اولا هقول مثال على مين جوا مين 

كوبايه الميه  المليانه على اخرها وزياده اللى فيها بتغطى الكوبايه من بره 

فالمحبه لو جوه القلوب ملياها على اخرها بتغطى كل تصرفاتنا وبنعيش جواها بس هى بردوا جوانا 

ارجو ان اكون وصلت فكرتى هنااااااا 

=====================

انك تعرف تحب بجد اللى حواليك يبقى حليت المشكله 

لان مش هيبقى فى خلافات ولا خناقات كل ده مع المحبه بيطهر 

حتى لو فى اختلاف الكراهيه عمرها ما تقدر تقرب لانك واخد الانتى فيرس بتاعها المحبه 

بس المحبه مش بعواطفنا واسلوبنا 

لازم تكون محبه غير مشروطه واللى غير مشروطه غير محدوده وطبعا طبيعتنا احنا محدوده طيب ازاى نحب كده ؟؟ لما يكون الغير محدود جوايا هقتبس انا منه ده وهعرف احب كده 

ده الحل للموضوع من جذوره


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> اولا هقول مثال على مين جوا مين
> 
> كوبايه الميه  المليانه على اخرها وزياده اللى فيها بتغطى الكوبايه من بره
> 
> ...


_*هى فكرة حلوة  بجد*_
_*بالذات بتاعت المياه *_
_*فعلآ لو انا مالينا من المسيح وكلام كتابه*_

_* هيكون عندى محبه لكل اللى حواليا *_
_*بس المحبه عمرها ما هتيجى غير لما احبه هو الاول *_
_*يعنى  اكلمه واستناه يكلمنى عن طريق الكتاب والمواقف*_
_*اتناول واعترف  اواظب على خدمتى *_
_*ابقى بجد بحبه ببادله نفس كمية الحب *_
_*مش كلام وخلاص *_
_*وبكدا هقدر انفذ كلامه هحب قريبى وهحب عدوى *_
_*وهغضب بس مش هغلط*_
_*مش هنام زعلان من  حد*_
_*وزى مالبابا كيرلس قال*_
_*اذهب واصطلح مع من اساء اليك قبل ان ياتى هو ويسرق منك اكليلك*_
_*ومرسى على المتابع بجد منورة*_​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هو ليه مبقاش فى حد  بيستحمل  حد​


​
ليه كله بقى يتخانق مع كله ؟؟​
فالشارع كله بيتخانق​
على النت كله بيتخانق​
بينى وبين نفسى بتخانق مع نفسى :new6:​
يا ترى دا سببه ايه ؟؟​

البعد عن ربنا ؟​
طبعا القرب من ربنا بيفرق كتير ​
لانه بيدى السلام والامان والمحبه ​

قله شغل والحالة وحشة ؟​
اكيد الظروف هتتحسن بس محتاجه تطهر بعد الاخوان ​

الظروف والخوف من اللى بيحصل؟​
انا عن نفسى كنت مكتئبه فى وجود الرعاع اللى كانوا مأخونين البلد​
لكن كان دايما عندى امل انا ربنا اللى بارك مصر مش هيسبها ليهم ابدا ​

طيب هو ليه الرهبان مش بيتخنقو مع بعض ؟​
او الاباء فالكنيسة ؟​
عادى لانهم بشر وطبعا ساعات شوشو مش بيسيب حد وخصوصا القريبين من ربنا ​
وليه فى ناس متعرفش بعض غير من ورا الشاشة وبرضو بيحبو بعض ومش بيتخانقو ؟​
اكيد فى سبب:thnk0001:​
لان كل واحد بيظهر احسن ما عنده بس ده مش خداع بالعكس ناس كتير بتكون على طبيعتهم انا اعتقد ان اسرتنا الجميله فى المنتدى على طبيعتهم​
هو انتو  ليه كدا مع بعض ومع غيركم ؟​
ياريت حد يقولى  هو ليه بقينا بنشد فكلامنا ومبقيناش نحب بعض ؟​
ومبقناش نستحمل الهوا اللى جاى من طرف اللى قدامنا​

معلش لازم نلتمس العذر لبعض اكيد مع الظروف اللى بتمر بيها البلد مأثره فى الكل ​
لكن المحبه موجوده لا تسقط ابدا ​
لو شوفنا الكلامات دى اكيد هتفرق معانا كتيررر​
[Q-BIBLE]
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]

ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او​
صنجا يرن. 2 وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم وان كان لي كل الايمان​
حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا. 3 وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي​
حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا. 4 المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا​
تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8​
المحبة لا تسقط ابدا​

[/Q-BIBLE]
شكر لmoky​
هى اللى اديتنى فكرة الموضوع​

 شكرااااااااا جون يا غالى 
فكره جميله اوى 
وشكراااا موكى حبيبتى​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

كالعادة  مروريك مميز يا غاليه نورتى​


----------

